#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 新人物角色-Dirgion(龍)

## 佛烈克斯

這是佛烈最近心血來潮，創造出來的人物Owo
名字叫做*Dirgion*(直翻為*德極昂*)

原本是先在紙上亂畫，畫出Dirgion的眼睛

之後覺得這個眼睛很有感覺，就加了個龍頭

最後就有個身體了~

比較累的部分在於細節設定，改了很久呢=w=

最下方有舊草稿~
*Dirgion：*

Dirgion的顏色部分尚未決定，不過心中的顏色是深紅色~
但是深藍色好像也不錯看~綠色則是很舒服~怎麼辦QAQ?
頭髮淺黃色限定

這是Dirgion的線稿(外加反轉版，反轉看也不錯owO)

Dirgion舊草稿

感覺差了一些(思)

----------


## SkyKain

這種造型的龍我一定會上藍色（投票）
咦咦！！？？怎么只有俺一個投藍色呀XDDD

翅膀的造型很獨特是一個亮點

佛烈每次取名都很獨特
這一次是用什麽單詞拼起來的呢？

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 這種造型的龍我一定會上藍色（投票）
> 咦咦！！？？怎么只有俺一個投藍色呀XDDD
> 
> 翅膀的造型很獨特是一個亮點
> 
> 佛烈每次取名都很獨特
> 這一次是用什麽單詞拼起來的呢？


是Digital+Dragon~
也就是有數位龍的感覺OwO(果然很數碼寶貝)
我也很喜歡那種翅膀感覺XD翅膀並沒有跟Dirgion連起來，但是沒有翅膀Dirgion就不能飛了=w=
Dirgion比較屬於中國龍(飛翔方式)但是穿著(?)很科技XD?

----------


## 嵐隱

其實我也喜歡紅色系~

話說回來說到顏色，感覺都會牽扯到屬性~‧3‧a
如果Dirgion是普通的飛龍那就無所謂~
還是佛烈希望Dirgion能吐火，是火龍當然就要選紅色了~
或是能呼風喚雨呢~
考慮看看吧~^.^

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 其實我也喜歡紅色系~
> 
> 話說回來說到顏色，感覺都會牽扯到屬性~‧3‧a
> 如果Dirgion是普通的飛龍那就無所謂~
> 還是佛烈希望Dirgion能吐火，是火龍當然就要選紅色了~
> 或是能呼風喚雨呢~
> 考慮看看吧~^.^


你這麼一提我才發現沒想到屬性呢XD

我覺得能給Dirgion吐火也不錯，但也常想像Dirgion雙手靠攏做龜派氣功狀從手中發出藍色雷電!

好難決擇啊ˊ口ˊ~

話說投票中有大部分投給其他顏色耶...?

----------


## Tardor

> 話說投票中有大部分投給其他顏色耶...?


那我來幫投給其他顏色的做代表吧   (炸!!
(誰理你阿...)

紫色!!=A=
感覺紫色的邪惡感比較高@@"
屬性呢~ 會放紫電 XD

佛烈有上過顏色了嗎?@@

----------


## 狂飆小狼

個人偏好深紅色>w<~!
紅色感覺很熱血阿!!!   )))被拖走
造型很特殊
有點像神獸類的!!???

----------


## woodclow

我還是覺得...
朱紅色比較好看....
加點深藍應該不錯.....

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 那我來幫投給其他顏色的做代表吧   (炸!!
> (誰理你阿...)
> 
> 紫色!!=A=
> 感覺紫色的邪惡感比較高@@"
> 屬性呢~ 會放紫電 XD
> 
> 佛烈有上過顏色了嗎?@@


喔喔喔紫色>口<!
正是紅色與藍色的結合啊!
那佛烈我應該會身體的某部分紫偏紅，某部分紫偏藍(筆記)
感謝啦=w=



> 個人偏好深紅色>w<~!
> 紅色感覺很熱血阿!!!   )))被拖走
> 造型很特殊
> 有點像神獸類的!!???


是啊=w=所以我很喜歡
他的個性我也差不多設定完成了

但我自己也有點難用一句話說明白
大概就是*八面玲瓏中帶點感性*吧?



> 我還是覺得...
> 朱紅色比較好看....
> 加點深藍應該不錯.....


那就是紫色了!(再筆記)

----------

